# Excrement ID (Poo)



## falconboy (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Nice title, hey!

Anyway, wondering if anyone can tell me what this poopies belongs to?

The only animals I know of in the yard are rodents attracted to the aviary (lucky no snakes so far!) and possums. I didn't think it looked like either of these as I was under the impression they all do single 'nuggets' all over the place, not clumps like these.

Note the 'hair' underneath it is actually dead grass from when I mowed the lawn and not part of the poo. 

Thanks


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 21, 2007)

tough one, where in sutho shire you live??


----------



## falconboy (Dec 21, 2007)

You want my bank account details too? LOL :lol:

I know why you are asking though - I'm not right near the bush or anything. My yard generally wouldn't have anything not fairly common to suburban backyards, I would not think. Thats why I was interested in what it might be.....


----------



## falconboy (Dec 21, 2007)

You on the christmas cheer already cockney red? Geez!

Anyway, back to the poo - anyone?


----------



## dansfish4tea (Dec 21, 2007)

whats it taste like?


----------



## falconboy (Dec 21, 2007)

dansfish4tea said:


> whats it taste like?



Delicious, now would all you alcoholics go away and go off topic in someone elses thread please. :evil:

Anyone know about the poo?


----------



## channi (Dec 21, 2007)

looks like cane toad poopies to me and i only say that cause they do it in my laundry all the time but who knows, it's a poo.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 21, 2007)

I've got no idea but if you were to break it up a bit and see what it consists of, it might narrow things down a bit.


----------



## falconboy (Dec 21, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> I've got no idea but if you were to break it up a bit and see what it consists of, it might narrow things down a bit.



Light brown and moist. No obvious 'contents'


----------



## honga05 (Dec 21, 2007)

it,s bigfoot poo (yetty):shock:


----------



## firedragon (Dec 21, 2007)

*SMURF POO*


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 21, 2007)

Measure it both ways and have a good wiff (crack it in half if you can) and tell me how it smells.


----------



## kandi (Dec 21, 2007)

that would be interesting, break it up and see what it consists of .pieces of bone and whatever else it cannot digest.


----------



## falconboy (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm sorry I asked.


----------



## channi (Dec 21, 2007)

hahaha falconboy you have to know if anything will make ppl laugh it's poo and farts, you kinda asked for it hehehe


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 21, 2007)

taste it


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 21, 2007)

falconboy said:


> I'm sorry I asked.


I'm serious, if you want to know fill in the blanks. Many find it weird but animal poo speaks volumes


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 21, 2007)

falconboy said:


> Light brown and moist. No obvious 'contents'



I'm no scat expert but I would assume if it were a carnivores there would be some animal remnants (claws, beaks, bones, fur etc.). What sort of size are we talking about?


----------



## Armand (Dec 21, 2007)

could be possum poo?? If it had little bits of claws or bones then it could be a fox.. 
im interested to find out what it is?.?


----------



## spongebob (Dec 21, 2007)

Well I appreciate your interest in scats and how these can be used to indicate the present of various animals. I remember years ago whwn visiting a botanical gardens in Java we went night torching and saw lot of beasties. In the morning I was investigating a fresh scat, wondering what large mammal had produced this. After some enquiries it became clear is was one of the gardeners 'night toilet'. For us in the western world we forget that to have privacy to do the daily dump it is necessary to get up before dawn. 
Getting back to the scat in question I think it may be seasonal. Looks like reindeer to me!
Bob


----------



## GravelRash (Dec 21, 2007)

*We love poo posts!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!
*


----------



## falconboy (Dec 21, 2007)

Its about 10cm x 8cm. Could be possum, but they usually sit in the tree and drop chocolate bullet shaped nuggets, not an odd pile like this - to me this looks more like a ground dweller....but I really don't know my poo.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 21, 2007)

A neat little pile of cat s....t


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 21, 2007)

Bredlislave said:


> A neat little pile of cat s....t



That's what I was thinking also. Sounds like a domesicated cat as there are no animals in the scat (eating highly processed food). As I said, I'm no expert so I could be barking up the wrong tree. Does it smell really bad (carnivore scat smells worse (IMO) than herbivore scat).

What a subject


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 21, 2007)

Its Possum Poo


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 21, 2007)

10x8 cm is a big turd. You got pigs in the area?


----------



## falconboy (Dec 21, 2007)

It sounds big, but look at it closely, its not the one big long nugget, more bunch of nuggets stuck together. Its not a flamin cat, I do know cat turds.  We do have more possums than anything else in the yard, but it seemed strange that it was such a neat forumed pile rather than the usual nuggets. Plus the dogs usually eat all the possum poo. The stupid canines see it as their morning treat. Disgusting!


----------

